# flowerhorn or not?



## dfasking (Aug 26, 2009)

*** ben thinking of geting a fh but after reading this forum i dont know wat 2 look 4 my lfs has some small ones but are ther difrent kinds and grades and if so how do i find out wat they are my lfs just says fh on the tank any input whould appreciated i here they have alot of personality :-? :fish:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

"Flowerhorn" is a very loosely defined term to describe a Central American Cichlid hybrid...

HObbyists/breeders have created "classes" to describe or categorize a few patterns or traits...

But your typical "Pet Shop Flowerhorn" is no more than a random hybrid between two or more Central American Cichlids, mostly from the Amphilophus family... which have adopted the nic name "Flowerhorn"...

The Amphilophus species that they use to create the Flowerhorns have a lot of personality, and a lot of that is carried on into the hybrids...

While on one hand, I'm not a "hybrid hater" and have no problems with people who want a particular hybrid keeping them... I do feel the typical hobbyist who is looking for a nice fish to keep, would be better off getting one of the Amphilophus species...

A pure Amphilophus species sells for the same price range as a "low grade" flowerhorn... and holds more potential to turn out to be a good looking, good personality, healthy fish...


----------



## dfasking (Aug 26, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> "Flowerhorn" is a very loosely defined term to describe a Central American Cichlid hybrid...
> 
> HObbyists/breeders have created "classes" to describe or categorize a few patterns or traits...
> 
> ...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

we need pics to know for sure... but likely they are your typical Zhen Zhu, like almost all LFS's flowerhorns are.

_But your typical "Pet Shop Flowerhorn" is no more than a random hybrid between two or more Central American Cichlids, mostly from the Amphilophus family... which have adopted the nic name "Flowerhorn"... _
maybe different around your area, but I have never seen a random hybrid labeled flowerhorns... every flowerhorn I see in fish stores are of a low grade Zhen Zhu (which realistically is a Amphilophus cross anyways, just not a random one)

The most common variants of flowerhorn (not stable enough genes to be classified a strain) are Kamfa, Kamalau (Gold Monkey... Ka = Gold, Malau = Monkey) and Zhen Zhu, Zhen Zhu being the most common among fish stores.

of course, as you get deeper in the hobby, you get the *sub-categories* so to speak, such as Indo Kamfa, Indo Malau, King Kamfa, King Bacara (my favorite but no longer in existence), Red Monkey/Super Red Shock/Super Red Synspilum (a type of Kamfa), and many more, if you want to know all of them PM me, but it is rather pointless info :lol:

now, if I got this right, you are asking what makes a high quality flowerhorn... right?

I will go through the main categories your fish would be judged on in a competition under the Zhen Zhu category

1) Kok/Nuchal Hump:
The Nuchal hump should be at bare minimum in proportion with the body, however the larger the better. Very few Zhen Zhu have water kok (the big bubbles you tend to see) and the high quality will have a semi water kok (inbetween the hard/muscle kok and the water kok)

the bigger the better.

2) Pearling:
The Pearling should be dense and shine in the light, there are 3 types of pearling
- Sand pearls - looks like you through shiny sand all over the fish
- Regular pearls - just the normal round-oval shaped pearls you typically see
- Worm pearls - squiggly line like pearls
As long as the fish has 1 of the 3 with an adequate amount it is fine
Note: Pearls are not judged as harshly as some of the other topics

3) Color
Kind of an Obvious one... color should be as intense as possible. as far as which color (red is most desirable to most people... I personally prefer orange.

4) Body Shape
Although this is generally more enforced in Kamfa competitions, the body should be high and squared off much like a Vieja/Paratheraps body. This category is not enforced in ZZ but is strongly enforced in Kamfa. Zhen Zhu should also have a strong flowerline, however this is becoming less important as the flowerhorn hobby continues, used to be the most desired trait in a flowerhorn (when ZZ was the only flowerhorn)

5a) Fins (for Zhen Zhu)
The fins should be long with long trailers. Tail should be strong so it will not develop drop tail (when the spines tend to bend downwards therefore giving it the effect almost like a bettas tail)

5b) Fins (for Kamfa)
The Dorsal and Anal fin should be stockier in combination with a wrap tail, these 2 together will give an effect which makes the three fins appear as one around the entire fish, they should not have trailers.

I'll let you know if I forgot something, a lot of info to try and retain in a little brain like mine


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You can spend $1.99 or $10,000 on a FH. check aquabid...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I would also like to add this...

don't buy a flowerhorn for quality, buy the fish because it appeals to YOU, not to others.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you for the explaination gage :thumb:


----------



## dfasking (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks gage thet was most i have lernd obout them and i have ben serching the web. and i am geting one becouse it appeals to me my buddy has one and i like the way it looks aswell as its personality i was just wondering wat to look for. yhanks to every one poating all very helpful :thumb: :fish:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely post pictures when you get it


----------

